
UK Met Office gives Government (sometimes accurate) confidential weather advice - lewkster
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/07/met_office_forecast_not_forecast/
======
iwwr
Do you know of any open-source projects or algorithms for modeling weather?

It would be interesting if people had access to the same data meteorological
agencies had and worked with their own algorithms for weather forecasting.

~~~
srean
Take a look at this slide-deck [http://www.slideshare.net/ianfoster/e-science-
foster-decembe...](http://www.slideshare.net/ianfoster/e-science-foster-
december-2010) particularly page 10 onwards.

Lately this has been a hotly contested issue, with arguments both for and
against open sourcing code. Though it is desired that code and weather models
be open sourced. The incentive mechanisms that researchers in this field work
under act against this goal. It is not uncommon to guard model, data and code,
at least temporarily till enough publications have been wring out of them.
Moreover the community is not very tolerant of mistakes, which makes people
shy away from open sourcing their code lest embarrassing mistakes are
discovered. All in all not a very healthy atmosphere.

Nonetheless many are working towards the goal of open sourcing understandable
models (in python) [http://initforthegold.blogspot.com/2008/08/climate-models-
is...](http://initforthegold.blogspot.com/2008/08/climate-models-is-there-
better-way.html) But I do not know what has come out of it.

Other places of interest are <http://mitgcm.org/> and <http://wrf-
model.org/users/release.php> were you can actually checkout code.

Disclaimer: I have not played with any of these code. Its something that
interests me, yet something that I have to put aside at the moment.

